# Air Rides



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello All, 

I finally have the money to get air rides fitted to the van, yippee! the only thing is i don't know who to go to.... looking for some recomendations please. I will be in Yorkshire but travelling down the A1 to the tunnel in the next 4 weeks...... has anybody got a rec? 

also.... 

hoping the air rides will level up the rear of the van and lift the whole thing about 1-2 inches.... will this happen? 

thanks. 

JC.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I cant make a link for you google "airide" its GB autoservices they will fit while you wait by appointment. I,ve just fitted some myself if your a bit handy its easy, mines a merc but i suspect a Fiats even easier.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Clever this site its done it for me although the link is to outdoor bits.Very crafty that nuke!


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for that. 

i will enquire. Did you fit to aid stability or to rectify a lean / better profile? 

where did you buy just the kit from? 

thanks 

jc.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I Got mine s/h from a member on here, i had to buy new air pipes and got them from G B services who are airide agents, you can buy a self fit from them. I have a Geist on a merc and in common with all mercs it suffered from body roll, we go to Europe for winter and it was particulary bad in French roundabouts which always seem tighter to me.It has also improved it immensely on uneven ground.its never been low at the back quite the opposite and now i have to use chocks at the front to level it up.It will only take you two hours to DIY with a modicum of knowledge and some simple tools.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Towtal did mine,based in Stoke.

One of the best after market accessories I have had fitted and seem particularly suited to the Ducato chassis.

They improve stability on cornering,HGV's don't rock the m/home as much and reduced the wallowing rear end significantly,highly recommended


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Had air-ride fitted to my Autotrail earlier this year.. Noticed the difference as soon as we got to the first roundabout.. A lot less "lurching" over.
The ride height on the back end did increase and makes the van look a bit more level..
We had ours done as part of a requirement to get re-plated and well worth it..


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks to all for your help. I'll let you know how it goes. 

james.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

I had my Frankia (02) on a Merc Chassis fitted with air rides from Air-Rides near Honiton, Devon. Would let you stay over if "passing-by". Sorted my lurching and smoothed the ride. Highly recommended.

Appreciate they are not on your route, there are other fitters e.g. in Norfolk other air ride. Or try googling futher.

The basic Air Ride lifted my rear ride height by over an inch. When fully inflated (100psi) lifts my rear by 3 inches. Depends on how far your rear body extends behind the rear wheels.

Trev


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Airride*

Fit them yourself in a couple of hours. Easy on a Fiat a little more involved on a Merc but still no problem.

Steve


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi trev, 

thanks for info and offer of ground for the evening. I may have to travel to newton abott soon so if Airride are the best people ill be in touch. 

appreciate your help. 

thanks again 

James.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we had the airride fitted and it will lift mine a good 5" when needed and the people that fit it are second to none .even let us stay the night with a hook up foc .very nice people with a very good product .very good company.


----------

